# classical is perceived has marginal or old folks music to most of youth?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im my group of friend im the certified wierdo because i like classical im 90% into classical music and 10% in various other, im open minded if it's good.

I went to see a psychiatrist and he ask me what must suit me best, i spoke the truth i said this franco flemish school of music or era in classical, psychiatrist look amazed like this guys really into this stuff
he odd, people the masses in my age groupe either lisen to metal or rap, the commoner i feel like a space alien but it's ok(lol).

Im marginal man anyway who care, being label a marginal not that bad or is it?
If your confident enought baptised your friend to classical in party like one song
or one orchestral piece you really like, people dont hate classical they dont understand it.

Let say your in outdoor spain and you lght up a fire at a camping spot and had a party and lisen
to llibre vermell de montserat offering of thee highest heaven.. in the great outdoor
everyone would shut up to it's utter beauty and celestial harmony thus said experiment...

For some and most people only teutonic godz exist the 3 bbb not ofence to teutonic master but beside germanic genieous that i respect and honor there is other classical in other country

Now i have a fixation fort franco-flemish mouvement that i found outstanding out of this world
like a burning passion that unlight my heart and soul.

But im also slowly discovering the English master of early polyphony next...
whit classical there is no end...

I explore modern enought, but i got to go back to the past, for time travel experience
im not kidding, when you use your imagination you lisen , the musician the voices draw
a portrait and i could go on and on and on.

Try different classical if people fail to appreciate the mighty germans of baroque era and so on after...
I hope this post ain't offensive to germans, im not here to upset people but anyway that about it that all i go to says.

These were my two cents :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Let say your in outdoor spain and you lght up a fire at a camping spot and had a party and lisen
> to llibre vermell de montserat offering of thee highest heaven.. in the great outdoor
> everyone would shut up to it's utter beauty and celestial harmony thus said experiment...


I think you may be a bit disappointed if you actually tried the experiment.



deprofundis said:


> For some and most people only teutonic godz exist the 3 bbb not ofence to teutonic master but beside germanic genieous that i respect and honor there is other classical in other country
> 
> . . . whit classical there is no end...


This is a big issue and there's a lot of propaganda at work.



deprofundis said:


> . . . whit classical there is no end...


This is also true, most people don't feel it because the only really listen to limited selections from BBB.


----------

